# New Equipment!



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, my SpectraPure MaxPure 4-Stage 40gpd RO/DI unit was delivered today! (The psi gauge was broken, but they're sending me a new one.) I ordered a Captive Purity refractometer, and a Aqua-C Remora skimmer (and pre-skimmer box) with the Maxi-Jet 1200 this afternoon (everything has came from http://www.marinedepot.com)! I'm really excited about my new reef set-up and just wanted to share! :mrgreen:


----------

